
Espanso: Cross-Platform Text Expander Written in Rust - adamnemecek
https://github.com/federico-terzi/espanso
======
rustjava
One major thing I'm liking about rust, besides it's "regular" pros is that
it's fiercely crossplatform , hence pretty much a faster java. It also has a
lot of competing nascent gui frameworks.

People have written iOS android xplat games on rust too.

I only wished rust compiled to JS,a la scala f# et al. Not asm.js but full
blown with inter-op and everything and as a publicized feature.

~~~
sprucely
I agree, but I'm wondering if there is anything inherent in its design that
facilitates this. Or is it mostly attributable to the fact that it makes use
of LLVM?

~~~
adamnemecek
It's also cargo and the way the build system works.

Build scripts in Rust are written in Rust, not some ad-hoc declarative build
language. This is a really good decision because you can do insane shit in
your build scripts.

Also macros, you can generate say bindings relatively easily.

I've been doing some cross-platform GPU stuff lately and Rust makes so much of
this a breeze.

I can't imagine combining C++ projects this easily.

I'm really bullish on wgpu ([https://github.com/gfx-rs/wgpu-
rs](https://github.com/gfx-rs/wgpu-rs)). It's the Rust implementation of the
WebGPU standard. It goes beyond the web though, it's a really nice GPGPU API
to work with and will be a popular API in the next decade.

~~~
sprucely
Right. Now that I think about it, I've seen some crates that perform
interesting codegen tasks at compile time; things like ffi bindings that
automatically stay up-to-date. The only part I found difficult about working
with generated code was that RLS was not up to the task of parsing the
generated code, so no intellisense. But that was several months ago, so
perhaps it's already been addressed.

[edit] And I'm interested in further exploring macros to create a DSL for
doing some magic in the spirit of, but not quite replicating, dotnet's Linq
Expressions.

~~~
adamnemecek
I've been using CLion with the Rust plugin recently after having used VS Code
for some time.

I'm not sure what my opinion is yet, but "go to definition" seems to work more
often than not which is nice.

------
i_love_rust
Is there anything Rust is bad for? I cannot think of one thing. I'm sure that
pretty soon now, all software will be rewritten in Rust.

It just makes so much sense, it solves all bugs by not having any undefined
behavior, it's fast because it doesn't have a GC (all GCs are slow and that's
bad), and it's easy to read because there are no implicit behaviors.

Look at all of the things Rust can do, in production, at scale, at well-
respected companies with serious investors!

[https://github.com/rust-unofficial/awesome-rust](https://github.com/rust-
unofficial/awesome-rust)

~~~
dang
Trolling like this will eventually get your main account banned as well, so
please don't do it on HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

